# Vtech at higher RPMs on Z31?



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, What do you guys shift at? In my Z31, when I get into Higher RPMs, 
It sounds like Vtech or somthing has kicked in, with that rumble of the engine and everything, kicks in about... 4200 RPMs or so. So is that normal? And where should I be shifting at? so far, I had been feeling the most torque, If I reved it to about 4,200 or right near where that started, and shifted, but tonight, I waited and shifted a bit after that, And I got up to a lot higher speed, a lot quicker, so Is it normal, and power full, and I just didnt know it???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

No there's no V-tech. For one thing the engine is far too old and simplistic to have that sort of technology. I'd say it was an easy answer. You may get a timing "bump" at that rpm. Airflow may stabilize at that cfm and above. The turbo may be at absolute full boost after that point. Could be any number of small things, really.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

[rant]VTEC
not Vtech or V-TECH or V-Tec or V-tek
*V*ariable *T*iming and *E*lectronic lift *C*ontrol
[/rant - sorry I used to work at honda and that just irritates me.]

torque peak is 3k-3.5k rpm
hp peak is 5k-5.5k rpm

I shift at 6k when I'm getting after it, mechanical advantage is a good thing.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Its a really loud rumble, a lot more noticeable than V-tech, and I have no Turbo. However, I know its not Vtech, I was wondering If it was somthing like the TTVIS system on the older toyotas, like the 4age, or somthing. And what is a Timing Bump??


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You have just made me laugh so hard VTEC (or similar system) in a Z31 hahaha. I shift at around 6K when really going at it any further and power is nil! I cant stand hearing it from ricers about how they feel the VTEC kick in. The noise you are hearing is what your engine sounds like when it gets into higher RPMs. At 4200 your still in your torque band the reason you feel more acceleration if you keep going is because your making more power.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

My thoughts exactly 

Its just that I get yelled at when I post stuff like that-lol

Hey James, Im going to be doing the foam injection next week sometime after I finish the water injection install....I will let you know how it goes.

sometimes when I fart its kinda like vtec.......and it rips me a new A-Hole

A torque curve isnt vtec- there is nothing like that in this car- the closest thing in a nissan is that bullshit thing in the spec-v or in my NX1600- I cant remember what its called b/c I dont care, but its gay none the less.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Since your into bikes Gohan it's like a power band. You'll notice on all of your bikes that it really kicks ass at a certain RPM.

Come on guys give this dude a break. He just messed up on this post. I really would've wished he would've asked me but oh well.

Give him a break he's a good guy.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Which distributor did you order the foam through? Also who is doing it all for you?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Its just that I get yelled at when I post stuff like that-lol
> 
> ...


 I'm not yelling anymore , since nobody listens. I'll simply deduct rep points and edit your replies, for those of you who feel like behaving as JamesZ just did. This is a friendly warning.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You have just made me laugh so hard VTEC (or similar system) in a Z31 hahaha. I shift at around 6K when really going at it any further and power is nil! I cant stand hearing it from ricers about how they feel the VTEC kick in. The noise you are hearing is what your engine sounds like when it gets into higher RPMs. At 4200 your still in your torque band the reason you feel more acceleration if you keep going is because your making more power.


 This is not OT , JamesZ, nor is it Zdriver. Behave appropriately.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This is not OT , JamesZ, nor is it Zdriver. Behave appropriately.



Thank god for mods


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This is not OT , JamesZ, nor is it Zdriver. Behave appropriately.


HAHAHA I'm sorry I will behave better next time. Errr Zdriver wasn't that fun. I still go back there from time to time and it is dead. And that V8 Z31 Dr. Buddah no longer lives some drunk driver destroyed it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> HAHAHA I'm sorry I will behave better next time. Errr Zdriver wasn't that fun. I still go back there from time to time and it is dead. And that V8 Z31 Dr. Buddah no longer lives some drunk driver destroyed it.


 Bwahaha serves him right. He thought that thing was king of the road.... Wasn't he proud of beating an M3 with it or something? I can't remember. All I can say is if he proud of beating an M3 he didn't set his sights very high, especially with a car with the kind of Hp his supposedly had. I see his website is still up though. I set somebody interested in V8 swaps that direction a while back. 

I don't care what opinions you hold about V-tec and Honda ricers, I'm sure a lot of people here agree with those opinions. But I just think that is someone asks a question about Z31s or compares our performance to another vehicle, that we can set them straight without resorting to calling them stupid.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I like hondas personally I would love to have a sh prelude with boost.

I didnt say anything mean, plus I have posted some pretty retarded stuff before and gotten ripped on- its all part of being a noob...........La Raza!

I could get that stuff from a couple of local companys, but the easiest way to get it was to go to ace hardware- they actually had it there!!!!! in half gallons though. Im going to do it myself- it cant be that difficult- I read the scc article(dont know if Mike wrote that or not) on the install of it and I used to work with foams before so I dont think its going to be a big deal. I just need a funnel and a 1/2 drill bit and I have to be quick.

I was on a honda site and they had all kinds of stuff about it- I seriously think that if it goes well in the Z that Im going to do it in my NX also.


----------

